# ELEMENTS HYDRATION SOLUTION



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Could anybody tell me if they have used this product before and if they have did they like it? And also please, where did you get it? 

I can't seem to find it.

Thanks,...


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

I use it on my dogs. Got it from my pro and when I need more, I just have him order me some along with his order. It's sticky, but dogs like it (once they get used to it) and it seems to work. I believe it's advertised in RFTNews.
Suzanne B


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Todd Scheuble In Minnesota. He has great customer service!


----------



## R Williams (Mar 8, 2004)

Never heard of it, what is it?


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

*Elements*

Todd’s got several great products. I like his Energy Supplement, it is a product you can use to keep weight on a dog. The supplement is 65% fat and 32% protein so it does not take alot of volume to gain alot of calories. He also has a liquid joint formula in addition to his Elements R rehydration product. A number of folks in the mid west use them. It took my dogs a little while to get used to drinking the rehydraation product, I had to add it to their food for a couple of days so they learned to enjoy the taste when it was added to thier water, but it helps keep them running hard in hot weather. You can call him at 612 756-4578.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

edited


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Does he*

Have a website?

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## tscheuble (Nov 1, 2004)

Sorry for the difficulty reaching us. Our e-commerce and Web site are down right now but I will send all the info on our products if you email me at: 
[email protected] or phone at 612-756-4578

Thank You 
Todd Scheuble


----------

